# Colorado Licensure Breakfast



## Dexman PE (Apr 2, 2010)

WAKE-UP CALL

BREAKFAST SERIES

Wednesday, April 7, 2010

7:30 - 9 am

STATE BOARD OF LICENSURE

Billy Harris Jr., P.E., who is a professional engineer member of the Board of Licensure for Architects, Professional Engineers and Professional Land Surveyors (AES Board), and Angie Kinnaird, Section Director for the Division of Registrations, Colorado Dept of Regulatory Agencies (DORA), will provide information and answer questions regarding the AES Board, the Division of Registrations and DORA. Their presentation will include information on current and upcoming licensure issues affecting the professional engineering community, advice for avoiding licensure problems and help in using the State website to research information about licensees and applications and to reapply for licenses online.

SPEAKERS

Billy Harris, Harris Kocher Smith

Billy Harris is the President and founder of Harris Kocher Smith. Mr. Harris was appointed to serve a four-year term on the Colorado State Board of Licensure for Architects, Professional Engineers and Professional Land Surveyors (State Board) in 2005 and was re-appointed in 2009 for a second term. Mr. Harris is the only civil engineer currently serving on the State Board.

Angie Kinnaird Linn, DORA

Angie Kinnaird Linn has served as Director of the Business and Technical Section within the Division of Registrations since Spring 2006. In that capacity, she oversees all of the non-healthcare programs in the Division, including Accountancy, Boxing, Electricians, Outfitters, Plumbers, Tramways, and the Architects/Engineers/Surveyors Board. Her responsibilities include policy development, implementation of legislation, and consistency of the programs.

Location: Sunrise Sunset (1424 S. Wadsworth Blvd., Lakewood 80232)

Cost: $25/member ($35/non-member) now includes cost of breakfast

Register on the ACEC website if interested

http://www.acec-co.org/members/acec/regist...sp?action=start


----------

